# My New Blender



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally got rid of my prehistoric blender, and got this (through my credit card rewards points program, so did not cost me a thing): 

http://www.focuselectrics.com/catalo...ion&linkid=120

I love it! Blends like a dream and makes a mean smoothie. Also a brilliant food processor.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

So your MAC hauls brought you a blender? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have one but it just mixes. I love self-made smoothies with fresh fruits!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_So your MAC hauls brought you a blender? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have one but it just mixes. I love self-made smoothies with fresh fruits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yes, indeed you are absolutely right........ROFL!!!  I am sipping a homemade smoothie now, in fact.  Delicious!


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

mmm, home made smoothie!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





Yes, indeed you are absolutely right........ROFL!!!  I am sipping a homemade smoothie now, in fact.  Delicious!_

 




Enjoy this deliciousness!
What I love too is quick homemade icecream from frozen raspberries, a bit sugar and a bit milk. But I do that with a hand-held blender and then the whole jar is mine!


----------



## Willa (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow!
Now we talk about practical stuff!
I have my grandma's old blender, an old brown Osterizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want one


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so funny, my parents have that exact blender, I make margaritas in it all the time.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 9, 2008)

That's awesome! I would kill to have a blenda!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love it! Blends like a dream and makes a mean smoothie._

 
When can I come over for a home made strawberry shake?


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 10, 2008)

You can make amazing soups with them, here's a link to a soup recipe my friends love at dinner parties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it out, healthy, full of protein, and just crazy good for ya.
BBC - The Restaurant - Cooking with Raymond - Maman Blanc's vegetable soup
I use the blender at the last stage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the sour creme. Its the most amazing soup in the world.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Love it!! I bet it makes a mean smoothie!!


----------

